# Trouver os9 ou classic



## denebe (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous tiger, lequel faisait tourner ma comptabilité sous classic. Suite à un problème, j'ai du formater et réinstaller. A ce jour  je n'arrive pas à installer classic, que ce soit en bootant car mon cd est non bootable, ou que ce soit en copiant du cd le dossier' fichier system' (de mémoire) vers le disque dur de mon Ibook G4.
J'ai contacté Apple, et une entreprise spécialisé chez Apple, les deux m'ont suggérés d'aller chercher une image d'un cd bootable de mac os9. Alors voilà je m'en remets au forum, comment puis-je faire pour obtenir classic, qui m'est indispensable au moins jusqu'à la fin de l'année en cours.
Est-ce que quelqu'un possède OS9 sur un cd bootable ?

Merci à vous,
Denebe.

PS: en fait ce n'est pas pour moi, mais on va faire comme si c'est plus simple...


----------



## Invité (26 Novembre 2010)

C'est quoi le Cd sur lequel se trouve Os9 ?
Les iBook G4 ne bootent pas en Os9, ça peut expliquer des choses  !


----------



## denebe (27 Novembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> C'est quoi le Cd sur lequel se trouve Os9 ?
> Les iBook G4 ne bootent pas en Os9, ça peut expliquer des choses  !


Oui, j'ai vu en cherchant un peu ce soir. 

Sur le cd c'est écrit: --------  je ne me souviens plus... Au delà, c'est un cd officiel de chez Apple, il est gris clair, c'est gravé 2001 sur le bord, c'est os 9.2.1.
Je crois que c'est écrit "installation de mac os9". Hum... peut-être vient-il d'un ibook G3, sans certitude (mais en même temps je ne vois pas d'où il pourrait venir, alors oui G3).


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2010)

Lapin compris, là, l'iBook G4 était livré avec deux DVD, l'un contenant Panther ou Tiger (selon la date) et l'autre contenant les logiciels optionnels (dont "Classic") et l'Apple Hardware Test.

Ce n'est donc pas le CD de ton iBook G3 qu'il te faut utiliser, mais le second DVD de ton iBook G4 !


----------



## denebe (29 Novembre 2010)

J'ai bien 'Apple Hardware Test', mais je n'arrive pas à booter dessus. Je ne me souviens plus ce qui se passe quand une fois dans ma session sous Tiger je mets le CD-rom, à savoir à quoi j'ai accès et que puis-je en faire. De mémoire pas grand chose.

J'ai aussi 'logiciels optionnels', 2 CD-rom, mais ils ne sont pas non plus bootables.

Je vais creuser un peu tout ça et je vous tiens au courant.

Denebe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Novembre 2010)

Pour booter sur A.H.T. depuis le second DVD, il faut démarrer le Mac avec la touche "D" enfoncée.


----------



## denebe (3 Décembre 2010)

Je ne savais pas. Bientôt j'aurai os9.2.2, en espérant que classic dédaigne se lancer.
Si vraiment ça ne marche toujours pas,alors  je booterais A.H.T avec la touche D.
Merci Pascal 77.


----------



## denebe (7 Décembre 2010)

Avec un version d'OS 9.2.2 différente de celle que j'avais, ça marche.

C'est donc résolu  .


----------

